# Am I an intermediate rider yet?



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello guys!
This was my second trip boarding in 2 years and I am soooo hooked! 
Can you guys let me know if I can consider myself an "intermediate" boarder or am I still a noobie??
Check out this short video:
YouTube - Jay Peak Paul day 2 almost intermediate

Also, what can I do to improve my form?
Thanks!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

it looks like you can basically ride but you do look uptight and like you are using your upper body too much. bend your knees a tad bit more, ride with your arms a little looser. it will make everything more relaxing and fun..


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> Hello guys!
> This was my second trip boarding in 2 years and I am soooo hooked!
> Can you guys let me know if I can consider myself an "intermediate" boarder or am I still a noobie??
> Check out this short video:
> ...


Second trip, ever? Wow, I was falling on my face for the first 9 trips or so  I'll leave the advice to some others, but one thing I notice is that you look really tense...


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys!
I also notice I don't look smooth at all... 
Will definitely lower my arms and bend my knees a bit.
Only problem is that when boarding I have to wear 2 ACL knee braces (1 in each leg obviously) and it is really hard for me to bend my knees.
Also, please consider I will be 37 in a few months! Excuses! LOL!!


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

no, you are def not an intermediate rider, for one simple reason.

If you have to ask you arent.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

you look like youre frozen and cant move...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> no, you are def not an intermediate rider, for one simple reason.
> 
> If you have to ask you arent.


How the heck does that make any sense? I think you've been watching a few too many dramas on tv.

To answer the original question: are you able to navigate your way down tricky blues and some of the more mellow blacks? Do you feel like you are in control of your speed and position at all times? If you can answer yes to those two questions, I would say you're definitely an intermediate. As far as bending your knees, try adjusting your forward lean. Then you won't have much of a choice in the matter


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

izibo said:


> How the heck does that make any sense? I think you've been watching a few too many dramas on tv.
> 
> To answer the original question: are you able to navigate your way down tricky blues and some of the more mellow blacks? Do you feel like you are in control of your speed and position at all times? If you can answer yes to those two questions, I would say you're definitely an intermediate. As far as bending your knees, try adjusting your forward lean. Then you won't have much of a choice in the matter


Thanks man!
The answer is definitely yes to all of the above.
And I also think that kid's been watching too many 'Desperate Housewives' reruns. hahahhaaaa!


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

I can only give you the official 'Canadian' definition , and as far as that goes you have a good mix of some of the aspects of novice and intermediate sliding turns (with some things lacking). You're steering pretty well, using more or less how much lower body steering I think would be approriate at this stage and not doing the back foot kick-out. Where I would personally need to see improvement to classify this as an intermediate-level turn is in a few things:

1. Flexion and extension:
To get better board performance you should be pressuring your board in your turns and releasing that pressure when changing edges. To do this effectively involves flexing the ankles and knees in such a way that you're bending going down and into the turn (the first part of your turn) and extending up and out of it (before you go to change edges). Remember that this doesn't mean bending at the waist (which you've got a pretty good mastery of already it's looking like). A good thing to also note is that this is a fluid motion; there should always be some kind of movement either down and into or up and out of your turn, very smooth and gradual, and very relaxed.

2. Timing and coordination
Making more symmetrical, more relaxed turns is definitely key. Try doing 3-5 second turns, counting through every one, something like (1-2-3-4-5, turn, 1-2-3-4-5, turn) trying to keep each turn the same shape and size. Again, fludity is key.

3. I'm a stickler for people keeping their back hand over the tail of their board as much as they can, you're not breaking this to an extreme degree but I always like to mention it.

I'm sure there's some other stuff but I must be off for dinner. I'll let some of the American guys chime in as to what the official 'intermediate' standard would be down south.

All in all, very solid riding for a second day out, and very few major bad habits that could screw you down the road, nice work!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

max_tm said:


> All in all, very solid riding for a second day out, and very few major bad habits that could screw you down the road, nice work!


First of all, thanks! Great advise!
So just to understand you better... when I go into a turn I would "press down with my front foot and bend my knees; then, when I am about to switch edges I should "extend" my legs???

Also, I want to clarify that this video was on the second day of my second "trip" ever. I was boarding last year (March 08) for 3 days, so all and all its my 5th day on a board.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

izibo said:


> How the heck does that make any sense? I think you've been watching a few too many dramas on tv.
> 
> To answer the original question: are you able to navigate your way down tricky blues and some of the more mellow blacks? Do you feel like you are in control of your speed and position at all times? If you can answer yes to those two questions, I would say you're definitely an intermediate. As far as bending your knees, try adjusting your forward lean. Then you won't have much of a choice in the matter





paulperroni said:


> Thanks man!
> The answer is definitely yes to all of the above.
> And I also think that kid's been watching too many 'Desperate Housewives' reruns. hahahhaaaa!


its makes perfect sense, when you are at any skill level you know you are, i mean shit im good at math and physics so should i ask you if im a rocket scientist?


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Okay first off, you are doing awesome! That is very solid riding for where you are in your riding experience....great job...:thumbsup:
> 
> Definitely not a "noobie" but also not at the intermediate level. You are a very solid beginner well on your way to progressing well. Max TM`s observations are spot on and are on par with what AASI (American Association of Snowboard Instructors) recommends so I don`t really need to say the same thing over.
> 
> ...


Snowolf you are da man!!!
Thanks so much for this amazing post and superb lesson!
I will definitely try this exercise and hope to progress on my next trip.
Thanks again brother!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I would also say advanced beginner. Doing damn good for second time out! 

YouTube - Jay Peak Saturday still a beginner

I spotted the above video you posted and from that one it looks like you are swinging your back leg out like a rudder. I didnt read snowolfs post cause they are just too damn long =P. I would say work on your transitions between turns. I wouldnt worry about "carving" yet, but try an exercise similar to "the norm" on bomber online, where you just head straight down the fall line and transition heel, toe to get used to letting the board edge engage to turn instead of spinning.

The Norm
Snowboard Carving, Racing, Alpine Snowboarding - Boards, Boots, Bindings, Reviews: Bomber Online in Summit County, Colorado: Feel the Carve

The Norm part II
Snowboard Carving, Racing, Alpine Snowboarding - Boards, Boots, Bindings, Reviews: Bomber Online in Summit County, Colorado: The Norm


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

cifex said:


> I would say work on your transitions between turns. I wouldnt worry about "carving" yet, but try an exercise similar to "the norm" on bomber online, where you just head straight down the fall line and transition heel, toe to get used to letting the board edge engage to turn instead of spinning.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks man!! Definitely gonna try that! Really appreciate it!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

does anyone else think his stance looks kind of tight for how tall he is?


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Just for your reference, I am: 6'2, weigh 215 and size 13 shoe.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I noticed that but he mentioned ACL issues so a wider stance may not be good for his situation.


yea well OP that is something for you to consider, it should give you more board control at least i find it does. i was using too short of a stance at the beggining of the year and i found transitioning way harder then it should of been..


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

basically, like everyone said, just relax. loosen up. make it look like your actually enjoying it lol. 
your arms and upper body look very stiff, but you look like you know what your doing pretty well. 
all you need is to be a little more easy going when you ride. loosen up, then try to gain a certain "style" when you ride. other than that, not bad riding.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

upper-level beginner (way past noobie)... I like how your out ridin and down to make progress+fun, thats the way it should be, : )


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I cant wait to get out there again and practice all these pointers.

I never knew that I had to basically go down when entering a turn and then come up off it...
Thought I had to keep my knees bent at "all times"!!

That will be my first thought when getting out there again.
Is that the right thought?


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

There should never be a moment when your knees are locked straight. Your knees should have some bend in them at all times. It'll be the degree of bent-ness that changes.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

max_tm said:


> There should never be a moment when your knees are locked straight. Your knees should have some bend in them at all times. It'll be the degree of bent-ness that changes.


Ohhhhh, great man, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

id say advanced beginner. keep your shoullders aligned with with you board. your using ur body too much too turn. and loosen up man.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i think you look pretty solid on the board too... you definitely are a little tense and thusfore making you less fluid.. you really gotta just loosen up and flow with the board....

It really helps getting video of you going down the slope to review... you may feel like you are fluid until you actually watch the vid and realize that you look like your terrified! LOL

I feel pretty comfortable of my form and style being a new boarder myself and am taking a video camera this weekend to let a buddy of mine get some footage of me going down the slope for comparison.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats about how I was my second time out ever.. This is me at like my 12th time this year my first year snowboarding so don't expect anything great here lol... (btw I'm Brandon, my friend Chris is afterwards)

just keep practicing if you catch onto things fast you should progress just as fast

YouTube - First time Snowboarding WATCH!


----------

